# How would the fry look with this combination?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not really thinking of breeding my bettas, but I was just wondering how the fry would look if I did. Both bettas are from petsmart so they're not show quality, but I think they're pretty. What color and tail type do you think the fry would be?
Here's my girl, Celestia. She's a CT, but it's hard to tell in the picture.









Here's my male, Comet. He's a HM with a hint of turquoise depending on the light. His body is also blue, but it didn't show very well in the first pic. (He's also currently suffering from fin rot which is why his tail is ragged)


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

F1 generation will have spikes and are typically called combtails. You would need to breed 2 siblings togeather to get a better reduction in webbing to make a better crowntail.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

All would most likely be blue/red multi or blue with red wash. They'd be veiltails and maybe some deltas, with some web reduction.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think they'd be be veiltails but cocktails is a definite possibility.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

VictorP said:


> I don't think they'd be be veiltails but cocktails is a definite possibility.


Cocktail? I haven't heard of this, could you post a picture?

I tried google but this is all I found: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...KRUNqHDdHF0AGxz4HoBA&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAw&dur=1740
:roll:


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

So do you think the fry would be pretty, or would they be dull lesser quality bettas? I know they wouldn't be show bettas or anything, but would they be petstore quality?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> So do you think the fry would be pretty, or would they be dull lesser quality bettas? I know they wouldn't be show bettas or anything, but would they be petstore quality?


dude, there's already plenty of mass-market farms putting out pet store bettas faster than dime store novels. if you set out to breed pet store quality fish, you're either gonna have a house full of jars or a spawn that's largely destined to go to horrible homes. aim for at least aquabid-quality fish. a good baseline could be to try to breed fish that are good enough that even the weakest non-culled fish will bring in at least $5-7 on AB or ebay. (i know that's a bit unrealistic, but shoot for that line, and you'll likely end up going further than you would if you settled for lower expectations)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with the above post. 
There's a lot of US breeders selling currently...check AB.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

combtails! dang auto correct


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not wanting to get into breeding and selling or anything. I know there's already tons of pet store bettas, so it would just be a waste to try and compete with bigger breeders. I just wanted to know how quality my bettas are and how good their fry would be.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

To determined quality you have to compare fish to established standards in which case your fish will not be of good quality. 
Will they be petstore quality? Probably, because most petstore fish are bad quality. 
First of all, combining tail types is a bad idea. You will get messy fins. Saying that you would get combtails is wrong, you will get delta fry with uneven web reductions. 
Your female looks in no condition of spawning. She looks very small and thin. If you decide you're going to spawn her anyway, please give her a couple of months of good food and top water conditions to put some weight in her. 
Your male is also not in spawning condition because he's sick with finrot. 
Spawning takes a lot out of a pair and they must be at 100% before you attempt anything. Even what seem like healthy fish can drop dead soon after they spawn, that's how much of a toll it takes on them.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

And considering how ill your male is spawning is the last thing you should be thinking of... especially with your water quality. From the sound of it your water is a death trap. Fry wouldn't survive.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh I was never considering it now. My male is about to die and my female is really young still. I would have to get WAY more experienced with fish before I even considered it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, and maybe move someplace where the water quality is better for that or invest in someone who can supply good water. Sounds like your tap is cursed. I would be concerned for your own health too not to drink any of that water yourself. I know my cousins tap water gave her pet mice a horrible condition causing blindness and lesions under the skin caused by heavy pollution (water SHE was drinking) and it made her immune system weak. Now they don't drink their tap water.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

LadyVictorian said:


> I agree, and maybe move someplace where the water quality is better for that or invest in someone who can supply good water. Sounds like your tap is cursed. I would be concerned for your own health too not to drink any of that water yourself. I know my cousins tap water gave her pet mice a horrible condition causing blindness and lesions under the skin caused by heavy pollution (water SHE was drinking) and it made her immune system weak. Now they don't drink their tap water.


Did I missed something? I don't see the OP mentioning water supply quality.
I thought my water supply was bad ..... this sounds scary.

OP; have you tried filtering you water before it goes into your tanks. I think there are 4 basic ingredients - active carbon, active sand, metal binding substance, and purifying substance. . . . I forgot exactly and I'm not sure what they're called in English. Let it filter for 12 hours - longer is better.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've also heard of some people who live in non-urban areas (where air pollution isn't a huge concern) collecting rainwater/snow for their aquariums if the tap water is unsuitable.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't tried filtering my water, but maybe I should consider it. My tap water has a hardness of 180ppm, a ph of 7.6, a GH of around 80-100 and 1ppm ammonia in it. Is this very bad?


----------

